# good plinking ammo???



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for a good ammunition for the general use of target and plinking, with cost, and quality taken into consideration which brand do you prefer? I have been told to avoid Monarch's because they are cheaply made in a foreign country and shoot dirty. though for $12 bucks for a box of 50 thats hard to beat.

I have been told Fiocchi makes a good round. Any opinions?


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Honestly, I just buy whatever Wal-Mart has the cheapest. Usually Winchester or Federal. I've never had any problems out of it. What caliber are you talking about? Judging by the price i'd say 9mm?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Winchester White Box or Remington Shur Shot.


----------



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

USAFgsm said:


> What caliber are you talking about? Judging by the price i'd say 9mm?


 .40 s&w


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

Learning to reload is definately the cheapest way to go if you can do it. especially if you already have the brass


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

euphoria24 said:


> good plinking ammo???


For most shooters, it's been whatever they can find.

Personally, I buy any factory aluminum or brass cased ammo. The only steel ammo I shoot is through my eastern bloc guns.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't found that any of it is so dirty that a normal cleaning won't take care of it. I shoot hand loads, or whatever Walmart is selling.

Fiocchi and Sellier & Bellot are both good foreign ammos.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

wkister029 said:


> Learning to reload is definately the cheapest way to go if you can do it. especially if you already have the brass


I just don't see it. It would take a lot of reloading to actually start to save money after buying your press,dies,primers,bullets,powder,tumbler,media. Compared to buying it at Wal-Mart for anywhere between $10-$15 a box of 50.


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lee Makes a starter set for a beginner which is a Lee Challenger Breech Lock Single Stage Press Anniversary Kit at midway for $91.00, you can get a die set for another $25.00 to $30.00, and shell holder for 5 to $7.
Powder will run from $25.00 to $30.00/ lb, Primers $30/ 1000, and if you get Ranier bullets they will cost about 49.99/500. So once you have the brass already that will be $.03/rd for powder, $.03/primer, and $0.10/bullet bring it to a total of $0.16/rd which would be around $8.00 a box, if you shoot as much as I do that is worth it, I shoot about 25,000 rds a year so it definately helps me out. I use a Dillion 550B for my pistol stuff which is a big cost up front and a Redding Single stage for my rifle which isn't to bad. But if you shoot a lot, I would recommend getting into reloading, if you only go out and shoot a box of 50 once a month your better off just buying the Walmart Winchester White Box or PMC Brass stuff.


----------

